# New member, first post, new PM40



## davjac (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, 

I have been a lurker on this forum for a couple of months, finally decided to post. I have owned a LCP a little over a year, was fortunate enough to get one shortly after they were introduced. A real handful to shoot, but made easier by it's ease of pocket carry.

I recently purchased a new PM40 and have run about 300 rounds thru it, mix of WWB, Remington target, and a few Winchester JHPs, a couple of early FTLs, but has smoothed out well. It is also a handful to shoot, a little slow on target acquisition on the second shot, but I feel that the additional firepower over the 380 is worth it.

A few days ago while cleaning the the PM40 I noticed that the end of the guide rod was threaded, ie the recoil spring mechanism was not a single unit anymore, when I disassembled the pistol the assembly came apart. Quite frankly I did not notice this until I saw the threaded end of the guide rod, it could have been this way for quite a while, I do not think it affects the mechanical operation of the pistol. I contacted Kahr via email, Ian I think, he suggested that I not shoot it until I received a replacement recoil assembly, which he immediately sent out. 

I received it today, it took 2 people to install it, longer and stiffer than what came in the pistol. Seriously, I do not think I can assemble it by myself. 

This weapon is new, JA serial number series, very recent production.......what are your feelings on such a stiff recoil assembly, and will it soften up with some usage?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Sorry I can't help but I am not familiar with the PM40. I will be cleaning my PM9 tomorrow to look and see if it has the same design as the PM40.

P.S. Welcome from Big Sky Country.


----------

